# Aero Rims



## Cadore (Aug 13, 2009)

What are the advatages and disadvantages of using aero rims aside from the aerodynamics?

Thanks


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Advantages: faster.

Disadvantages: $, can move you around in the crosswinds, sometimes heavier and/or not as durable, the carbon clinchers can generate enough heat from excessive braking to 'asplode.


----------



## Cadore (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoa, I'd hate to have an 'asplode!

How about having the rear as an aero wheel. Does it provide a rigidity difference?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Are you suffering because your rear wheel isn't rigid enough for you? That word gets thrown around a lot by sales people.


----------



## Cadore (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not suffering at all, just have a curiousity about aero wheels. 

I have heard that a deeper rim can make wheels feel more rigid. Is this true or not? Would there be a difference riding an Aero rim in the back with low profile in the front?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It depends on the material, but deep rims are generally stronger than normal ones. They can make a wheel feel stiffer. (emphasis on CAN). They can be a pita in heavy crosswinds, & they're heavier than shorter rims.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rigidity*



Cadore said:


> I have heard that a deeper rim can make wheels feel more rigid. Is this true or not? Would there be a difference riding an Aero rim in the back with low profile in the front?


Deeper section rims tend to be stiffer and build a stiffer wheel, all else equal. However, they are often lower spoke count (more flex) and sometimes idiot manufacturers mate them with narrower flange spaced hubs (more flex). In addition, those striving for minimum weight may design the stiffnes out of the rim. You have to consider the total wheel package.


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

When you say aero rims do you mean aerospoke?


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

dawodm44 said:


> When you say aero rims do you mean aerospoke?


Sarcasm. 

This guy's got it!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*I had to Google*

but now I know Aerospoke.


----------



## Archangel1183 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tricking on Aerospokes is a great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Archangel1183 said:


> Tricking on Aerospokes is a great idea. :thumbsup:


Actually it is! They are heavy plastic wheels and are very tuff.


----------



## Archangel1183 (Sep 8, 2011)

the_don said:


> Actually it is! They are heavy plastic wheels and are very tuff.


Apparently. They're cheap too. 

I used to trick on BMX's when I was younger and mag wheels always broke quicker than spoked wheels. Aerospoke's are made of hollow carbon/fiberglass composite, even weaker than plastic. Also, they untrue very quickly when abused rendering them useless.They're very expensive disposable wheels.

Look up broken or cracked Aerospoke on google and you'll find hundreds of pictures proving my point.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

One advantage for me is that they look cool. I'm thinking of getting some Zipps for purely vanity reasons. I don't ride very fast (~15-17mph) so I wouldn't get the aero benefits of going to a carbon wheelset.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Aerospokes aren't weak wheels. Saying that they are expensive and weak is a matter of what you use them for. They are stronger than the $2500 pair of Zipp 404s I use. Aerospokes reason for being is the "propeller effect" these wheels create. Due to weight, they aren't as fast as others off the line, but ones you get them going, the wheels work like a propeller and they go hella fast once at speed. What is lame is the effect primarily works on the rear. So all of those fixie riders with a front aerospoke and none on the rear are gaining no advantage to having an aerospoke- which is a shame. These wheels are really heavy.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Propeller effect?*



terbennett said:


> Aerospokes reason for being is the "propeller effect" these wheels create. Due to weight, they aren't as fast as others off the line, but ones you get them going, the wheels work like a propeller and they go hella fast once at speed. What is lame is the effect primarily works on the rear. So all of those fixie riders with a front aerospoke and none on the rear are gaining no advantage to having an aerospoke- which is a shame.


Care to explain? And as a hint, do NOT claim that the wheel somehow "claws through the air like a propeller" or you will suffer ridicule


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Care to explain? And as a hint, do NOT claim that the wheel somehow "claws through the air like a propeller" or you will suffer ridicule


He means flywheel not propellor.


----------



## 60driver (Apr 26, 2011)

Cadore said:


> I'm not suffering at all, just have a curiousity about aero wheels.
> 
> I have heard that a deeper rim can make wheels feel more rigid. Is this true or not? Would there be a difference riding an Aero rim in the back with low profile in the front?


same questions, i see some people riding 1 aero wheel and 1 non-aero. Is this just a more cost effective way to get some of the benefits? 2 aero significantly better than 1 & 1?


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

teflondog said:


> One advantage for me is that they look cool. I'm thinking of getting some Zipps for purely vanity reasons. I don't ride very fast (~15-17mph) so I wouldn't get the aero benefits of going to a carbon wheelset.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Care to explain? And as a hint, do NOT claim that the wheel somehow "claws through the air like a propeller" or you will suffer ridicule


The spokes act as a propeller so you actually start to fly when you gain enough speed.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd love to see someone ride wheels with pitched spokes. The faster you go, the more the entire bike pulls you to the side lol. I guess if you could keep it straight, you could ride up next to someone with an aero framed bike and 'push' them off the road!


----------



## Cadore (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought I would post my experiences with the Aero wheel I purchased. I have my hands on an Campagnolo Zonda 16R wheel (circa 90). My main concerns where with rigidity and speed. I can say that the wheel feels more rigid than my open pro wheel and I imagine it is do to the depth of the rim. What is really noticeable is not only the weight but the speed. I'm slower up hills but can feel myself cutting through the air. The worst thing that happened is that I am not hooked wheels.)


----------

